# TV3 Play TV - what was the solution



## JohnnieKippe (3 Jul 2009)

Does anyone know the solution to last nights Play TV puzzle (the numbers in the triangles). Could not work out how the answer (622) was found. They didn't even give the solution at the end,


----------



## michelle_d (8 Jul 2009)

If anyone has the solution pelase post it, what a nightmare of a show! i was convinced i had the answer (and i still am), it was 1786. apparently the correct answer was 1173. My finance ended up sitting up for the whole show to see what the answer was and how they came up with it and they didn't even show how they solved it!!! anyone with the solution pleassseee share!!!


----------



## jhegarty (8 Jul 2009)

There was a very long thread on boards.ie (now locked). 

No one could make any sense of the answer.


----------



## callybags (8 Jul 2009)

What was the question ?


----------



## Chocks away (4 Oct 2009)

I know a lot of people that would not put a cent on a horse or dog race but spend quite a bit of money on these 'intellectual' tests. Do they not realise that the object of the exercise is to part the punter from his money? While not exactly a scam, surely a first cousin of one.


----------



## ajapale (4 Oct 2009)

Last Nights question: "What is White?"....WTF morelike!


----------



## Sn@kebite (4 Oct 2009)

I watched that once and couldn't make head nor tails of the answer. Seems bogus to me.


----------



## ajapale (4 Oct 2009)

Some light (and much humour) is shed in a boards.ie discussion 

PlayTV Discussion - Page 529 - boards.ie

The best answer suggested in that thread was "supremacist"!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Oct 2009)

ajapale said:


> Last Nights question: "What is White?"....WTF morelike!



AJ - have you no imagination? 

From the BCC decision



> The BCC also examined the broadcast of June 16, in which the game was “What is  white?” There were two possible answers. While the presenter took calls at  the start, during one 30-minute period no calls were taken. The commission  noted that “the viewer is not fully informed of the nature of the rules”, is  given no indication of what chance their call has of getting through and is  “not fully informed of the randomness” of the quiz.
> The presenter said €6,000 would be won by whoever guesed both answers, but one  caller who correctly guessed the first — soya milk — was given €3,000 but no  opportunity to guess the second. This was “white alligator”, which the BCC  said was “not reasonable”, “extremely obscure” and “difficult to guess”.


----------



## jhegarty (4 Oct 2009)

Last night's white thing was Santa's beard.

Very topical.


----------



## vipertomdodg (4 Jan 2010)

regarding the triangle from last nytes programme with the numbers: 7, 33, 8, 21, 17 and the word six.
I dont no how she got an answer of 643! I think that i was the closest, even tho i didnt ring in. I got an answer of 409.
17 was n 6 triangles....17x6= 102
21 was in 4 triangles....21x4= 84
8 was in 7 triangles......8x7= 56
33 was in 4 triangles...33x4= 132
7 was in 5 triangles......7x5= 35
six is not a number but a word!
Therefore the total i got is 409

Anyone help please!


----------



## jhegarty (4 Jan 2010)

Any letters in there (they use letter as Roman Numerals).


----------



## fobs (5 Jan 2010)

The night I tuned in briefly for "What is white?" was an albatross wtf?
This is the closest thing to a scam (if not indeed one?).


----------



## jhegarty (5 Jan 2010)

fobs said:


> The night I tuned in briefly for "What is white?" was an albatross wtf?
> This is the closest thing to a scam (if not indeed one?).



The BAI would agree : [broken link removed]


----------

